# Guess the Shutter Count



## PixelRabbit (Apr 17, 2014)

So my 60D is in for service and I just requested a shutter count.  I'm REALLY curious to find out what it is, I know it's *way* up there.
Wanna take a guess before I find out ..kinda like how many jelly beans are in the jar? lol

I won't share my guess or it will give a hint to where I figure the count is.  
Little info:

Got my camera November 2011.
It has never left my side until now.
I shoot almost every day.
I shoot a lot of BIF, motion, panning so lots of bursts.
I shot A LOT more in my first 1.5 years than I do now.

Small print.
Sorry no jelly beans for a prize  
One camera was hurt in the production of this thread  .


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2014)

No Jelly Beans ??

53,000 shots ....

I may be way off seeing that CostalConn shot about 30K in 6 months of his 7100
I'm only at 17k on my Nikon d7000 since Fall 2012


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 17, 2014)

374,571... 2...3 as the repair dude tests


----------



## Braineack (Apr 17, 2014)

aw, i cheated and looked at your Flickr, but your image count is showing 0 on your 60D shots


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2014)

So working on the jelly-bean analogy, the volume of the 60D is easy to calculate if we just drop it in some water and measure the displacement (Do you know where I could find some water Pix?), but exactly how large is a shutt-click? :scratch:


----------



## runnah (Apr 17, 2014)

Crap I was never good at metric conversions.

5 Liters!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 17, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> No Jelly Beans ??
> 
> 53,000 shots ....
> 
> ...


Yep, think closer to Coastal and probably more 


BrightByNature said:


> 374,571... 2...3 as the repair dude tests


You are in the ballpark!


Braineack said:


> aw, i cheated and looked at your Flickr, but your image count is showing 0 on your 60D shots


Cheaters never posper! 


tirediron said:


> So working on the jelly-bean analogy, the volume of the 60D is easy to calculate if we just drop it in some water and measure the displacement (Do you know where I could find some water Pix?), but exactly how large is a shutt-click? :scratch:


Depends on how long you hold it 


runnah said:


> Crap I was never good at metric conversions.
> 
> 5 Liters!



lol I'm so totally over 5 liter increments, I heard them tick off over and over and over and over ...


----------



## sm4him (Apr 17, 2014)

270,000. and 6.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 17, 2014)

347.125  Lets shake it out of Pix. the suspense is killing me.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 17, 2014)

i think ive shot 2k in photos between my cameras in the last three months. And it is the most ive ever shot. i cant even fathom getting that high. But im going to guess 220 k


----------



## runnah (Apr 17, 2014)

bribrius said:


> i think ive shot 2k in photos between my cameras in the last three months. And it is the most ive ever shot. i cant even fathom getting that high. But im going to guess 220 k



I've shot 9709 photos since, December. Most for work but yeah, a lot.


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm guessing ~80,000

350k seems kind of extreme. That would be almost 500 shots a  day, day in day out, weekends and holidays for all two year.
I'm guessing more like 150 a day.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2014)

I revise my guess up to 180,000 which is still low to everyone elses.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll say an even 100,000.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> I'm guessing ~80,000
> 
> 350k seems kind of extreme. That would be almost 500 shots a  day, day in day out, weekends and holidays for all two year.
> I'm guessing more like 150 a day.


since November 2011, I think you did your calculations based on Nov 2012.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 17, 2014)

Oooh, this could be a fun game. "Fun" in the sense of entertainment for those who are photography geeks and who truly just have run out of anything worthwhile to do with their day&#8230; 
When we finally guess Pixel's, or she just tells us, we can guess someone else's. I just checked mine, and was actually pretty surprised by it.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Oooh, this could be a fun game. "Fun" in the sense of entertainment for those who are photography geeks and who truly just have run out of anything worthwhile to do with their day&#8230;
> When we finally guess Pixel's, or she just tells us, we can guess someone else's. I just checked mine, and was actually pretty surprised by it.



Hey, I have 2 cameras ... add 'em both together lol

Problem is .. Braineack would cheat and figure mine out fairly closely


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2014)

I have not read the thread yet for fear of spoilers,. but I KNOW you have very little index finder control when a camera is clutched in your hands, so I am going to guess 227,598 frames.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 17, 2014)

Estimate about 100/day, shooting 300 days per year, times 3 years, gives 90,000.  Give or take.

Edit:  That's roughly 3 TB of image data, IF Judi keeps all her RAW's.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll give it a go at 87,000. (no reason, just a random number from my empty mind)


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm gonna go with 12.  Yup, pretty much lost the capacity to care once it was announced that we wouldn't be getting jelly beans for the right answer.  Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 17, 2014)

87,432.

I just checked mine. I'm at 5572. Just got the camera on Valentine's day


----------



## bribrius (Apr 17, 2014)

damn. im way to high. im so going to lose this one...
Good thing there isn't jelly beans on the table.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> 87,432.
> 
> I just checked mine. I'm at 5572. Just got the camera on Valentine's day


going hog wild eh ?


----------



## bribrius (Apr 17, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> TheNevadanStig said:
> 
> 
> > 87,432.
> ...


im trying to figure out what everyone with high shutter counts is taking photos of...


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2014)

bribrius said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > TheNevadanStig said:
> ...



If it's anything like me

1,000 photos equates to 1 good photo to share ... the rest is garbage


----------



## hopdaddy (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine is amazingly low ...31,500  . so I'm going to guess 50,000 for J's .


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

It might be a bit before we find out the count, they won't be opening up the camera until next week at this point.
I'll toss my own guess in now I suppose, I'm guessing 420, 000 



bribrius said:


> im trying to figure out what everyone with high shutter counts is taking photos of...


Depends on the day, some days I shoot lots of things, some days I take a lot of shots because I'm panning in the car on a long drive or trying to get a teeeny tiny bird in flight lol.  I'm kinda a "special case" I'm INSANELY lucky to have the freedom to have my camera with me 24 hours a day and I take advantage of that


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 18, 2014)

you're guessing 420k
yikes !!

what's the normal shutter life of your camera?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

I actually think it's higher than that but everyone keeps saying it won't be as high as I think it is so I lowered my number a bit 

It's rated for 100,000.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 18, 2014)

6.


No, wait.   8.


19 Once the technician gets done with it.



Seriously.  I'll toss out 77,777 as my official guestimate.

BTW, I didn't know Canons recorded shutter counts.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah Sparky, you could get the shutter count with a utility online on older ones but it doesn't work on newer ones, when I requested the count from the repair guy he said he could get it when they opened it up.


----------



## BillM (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll go with 337, 847 and now i'm leaving to get some jellybeans and a chocolate rabbit or 2


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 18, 2014)

Wait.... the prize is jelly beans or a chocolate rabbit.

Pfft.  I'm out.



Unless I can win some BACON!


----------



## BillM (Apr 18, 2014)

Bacon flavored jelly beans ????


----------



## sm4him (Apr 18, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> It might be a bit before we find out the count, they won't be opening up the camera until next week at this point.
> I'll toss my own guess in now I suppose, I'm guessing 420, 000
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're going to be SHOCKED at how much lower than that it is. If you've had the camera since Nov. 2011, even if you count the entire month of November, that boils down to something between 450-500 pictures EVERY single day since then.
I actually think even MY guesstimate is way too high--my guess would be over TWICE the number of pictures I've taken in the same period of time (well, actually, I've had mine for less time, but I extrapolated it to the same 30 months), and I take quite a lot of pictures. But, I don't shoot everyday, so I'm willing to stick with saying your shutter count could possibly be a little more than twice what mine is.

EDIT: But much more importantly, after reading the last page of posts&#8230;I really want some bacon. RIGHT. NOW. I wish I wasn't at work.


----------



## JosephW (Apr 18, 2014)

I would say around the 92,500 mark... I do not know. I'm not a hardcore shooter


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 18, 2014)

1000 shots to get 1 good picture would be 40+ rolls of film. 

I can't even begin to guess since I have one digital camera, and many film ones which I have no idea how many times the shutters were released on those. I find it mind boggling how many photos people take.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > i think ive shot 2k in photos between my cameras in the last three months. And it is the most ive ever shot. i cant even fathom getting that high. But im going to guess 220 k
> ...


im lower than what I posted up there now. I think I am up to maybe fifty last week, week before prolly fourty. This week so far 18-20. So at that rate, my cameras should wear out somewhere around the year 2046.

im changing my guess to three clicks. 
im betting the tech mess up the shutter count or it don't work, but they take three photos before they send it back to check it. Can I change my guess?


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 9, 2014)

Well, we have the answer! 

Drumroll please......





No wonder they overhauled and rebuilt the shutter.



Looks like the Bill with a guess of 337847 and Sharon who guessed 270 000 (had a "no going over" rule applied) have the closest guesses!

I'd like to offer the both of you a print "Secret Santa Style" (I'll send you the file of your choosing and you can get a print made if you wish), just shoot me an email


----------



## bribrius (May 9, 2014)

that thing lasted to 300k???? no way!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 9, 2014)

It's a wonder they didn't play taps and just send you a new camera! lol That would be about 13,000 rolls of film (24 exposure, or 8700 rolls of 36 exp.), which is probably why I find this rather mind boggling!


----------



## astroNikon (May 10, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> It's a wonder they didn't play taps and just send you a new camera! lol That would be about 13,000 rolls of film (24 exposure, or 8700 rolls of 36 exp.), which is probably why I find this rather mind boggling!


the one big advantage of digital cameras .... no film nor film processing costs.


----------



## nzmacro (May 10, 2014)

Awww heck, all I want is one of those bacon jelly-beans ..... just one !!

Well done on the count and I have a long way to go in that case  I feel much better.

All the best and congrats.

Danny.


----------



## astroNikon (May 10, 2014)

I cracked open my Canon EOS-1D X camera to look at the technical marvel of the counter .. here's what I found
View attachment 73518

No wonder they don't know the count until the open the camera is opened up !!

lol ... just joking


----------



## bribrius (May 10, 2014)

well. I guess the make a good camera.


----------

